# toshiba keyboard enter and shift key not working



## pmugwaze (May 7, 2011)

I have a problem with my laptop toshiba l20-198 equium that has one shift key and enter key not working.I have been using the on screen one and I have tried to clean the keys circuit but still they are not working.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi pmugwaze welcome to tsf,

sounds to me the keyboard needs to be replaced, but first try reseating the keyboard cable. here is a guide to to that.
Toshiba Satellite L20 Keyboard - Toshiba Satellite L20 Keyboard Replacement


----------

